# Cleaning A Cross Stitch Sampler



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello, can anyone tell me if it is possible to gently clean a cross stitch sampler? Its just on the outside portion away from the design that was where it was folded under when framed. 
And what is the correct or traditional way to frame a sampler? Thanks in advance, Mary.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

If it is of value to you perhaps you should have it dry cleaned.

I'd be concerned about the colors running if you wash it. But, it you do, hand wash it in cold water using Woolite, gently squeezing the water through. Then rinse it in cold water and in cold water with a bit of white vinegar again. Lay it out on a towel and roll it up and press the water out of it. Dry it on another clean, dry towel.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

